# Safety Cycle in Los Angeles ?



## choppedsled (Sep 18, 2008)

Anyone have experience with Safety Cycle in Los Angeles? Im interested in purchasing a roadbike from them and I live out of state. Just looking for info good or bad on the place. 

Thanks


----------



## KevRC4130 (Dec 19, 2011)

choppedsled said:


> Anyone have experience with Safety Cycle in Los Angeles? Im interested in purchasing a roadbike from them and I live out of state. Just looking for info good or bad on the place.
> 
> Thanks


My friend just bought a nice Supersix from them, and everything looks good. That being said, he went in knowing what he wanted. And I've never been to the shop personally. 

At the very least, they're a legitimate shop selling legitimate bikes


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Never heard of them, but then again I dont venture into that part (West Hollywood) of the LA Metro area.

Why would you want to buy a bike from West Hollywood, of all places? 
Why not just order locally? You're more likely to get after-the-sale support that way.


----------

